# "Invasion" canceled



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

According to theFutonCritic...bummer...ABC cancels "Invasion". Same story says a similar fate awaits "Surface."


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I almost don't feel like watching the season finale now. What's the point?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Figures soon as the show starts to get good it gets cancelled.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

:down: 
I really liked this show.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Whaaaaa??? Okay, I liked this show, but missed several eps due to me Tivoing Law and Order. So I guess I will have to wait for the DVD's and watch this one season wonder. Along with Surface, Threshold, Serenity, am I forgetting any others?


----------



## fade4ev (May 15, 2006)

thank you


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Not to insult anyone but the salt in the wound is freaking what about brian got a second season. A complete train wreck of a show like that gets the nod I don't get it. I have read the descriptions of the up coming seasons pilots and wow most of them sound horrible.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's a rumor that CW is considering Invasion...


----------



## BenJr06 (Aug 2, 2005)

Cw?


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Burn In Hell Abc!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's a rumor that CW is considering Invasion...


That would be excellent. We let a few episodes build up in case it got the early ax, then started watchign, but got so busy and they were not great we let a few more build up. Then we started watchign again and they got really good. Now we are only one behind and I think it has tons of potential.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What?!? ABC waited until the show picked up the pace and got good and then cancelled it? They didn't pull the plug early in the season when nothing was happening and every episode seemed like it took three hours. Poop on you, ABC!


I guess we'll never find out if Dave ever combs his hair.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

BenJr06 said:


> Cw?


 I'll bite also..........CW ? 

Edit to add: I don't think there is one "New" show this year that I liked that was not given the axe. It got to be me 

Surface
E-ring
Threshold
Night Stalker
Invasion
Joey
Commander in Chief...Not dead yet, but on life support and picking out Grave Plots

Yeah it's me


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I was just told for the 5x to start a SP and did so this past weekend... too bad I heard good things.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

jones07 said:


> I'll bite also..........CW ?


The network that is going to take the place of the merged UPN and WB networks. Owned by Viacom, I believe.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

dilorc said:


> The network that is going to take the place of the merged UPN and WB networks. Owned by Viacom, I believe.


Thank You. I did not know they named the new merged network already.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, they have not really. They are both finishing their seasons, but will be merged this fall. OF course the decisions about shows are being made now so it is kind of weird.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Shame on you, ABC. Invasion got fine ratings...not great, but not horrible. And it was a well thought out, well acted, well written show. 

I wonder what they have got up their sleeve that is better....


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I remember when A-Team got much better with them working for the CIA, then they cancelled it... Still brings a tear to my eye to think about it..

And I really got to like this show.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That SUCKS!


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

This really sucks, but I cant say that it was unexpected .

I definitely hope that someone picks it up. Is there a place where we can be heard about this?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

That dude Eddie Ciprone? is a jinx. Every show that dude is in fails!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Invasion" had a reeeeeeally slow start, but once they finally got things out in the open between the main characters on the show, it got very good. Too bad it took like 7 episodes or so to get to that point, I think they lost a lot of viewers because of that.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jones07 said:


> Commander in Chief...Not dead yet, but on life support


Died a couple weeks ago. Read this.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MickeS said:


> "Invasion" had a reeeeeeally slow start, but once they finally got things out in the open between the main characters on the show, it got very good. Too bad it took like 7 episodes or so to get to that point, I think they lost a lot of viewers because of that.


The 4 week hiatus it was given in March (just when things started to get good), didn't help.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> What?!? ABC waited until the show picked up the pace and got good and then cancelled it? They didn't pull the plug early in the season when nothing was happening and every episode seemed like it took three hours. Poop on you, ABC!
> 
> I guess we'll never find out if Dave ever combs his hair.


Wait a minute. We b*tch when networks yank a series early, now we b*tch when they let it run the entire season and then cancel it? I liked the show, I would have liked another season, but when can we give the network some credit. At least they let it play all the way out, unlike NBC who pulled Hiest after 3 or 4 shows.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

timr_42 said:


> Wait a minute. We b*tch when networks yank a series early, now we b*tch when they let it run the entire season and then cancel it? I liked the show, I would have liked another season, but when can we give the network some credit. At least they let it play all the way out, unlike NBC who pulled Hiest after 3 or 4 shows.


b*tching because they did not give the show a second season that could turn it into a long haul show. Finally a drama that did not turn it into a let's quick setup the drama and burn up on a load of action. Instead let's make some characters and give us a feel for what is at stake for them in the coming conflict. The did all that with some great scripts but looks like "just give me a show to go with my beer" crowd did not want to follow along.

May not need to upgrade my TiVo hard drive after all


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

timr_42 said:


> Wait a minute. We b*tch when networks yank a series early, now we b*tch when they let it run the entire season and then cancel it? I liked the show, I would have liked another season, but when can we give the network some credit. At least they let it play all the way out, unlike NBC who pulled Hiest after 3 or 4 shows.


I'd not complain if they would have made the decision earlier giving time for the shows producers and writers to come up a final episode or two that wrap up the storyline. Instead, we'll likely see a big cliffhanger in the final episode for which there will never be any resolution.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

my mom's gonna be upset


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

So, I'll tune into these boards to find out if there is a cliffhanger at the end, and decide then whether I want to invest time in the series. This was one of the shows I started watching early - but because it started late (10 EST) I couldn't stay awake long enough to watch every week.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Too bad. I thought it just got good too.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

File this under "I don't care."

It's probably #3 on my list of shows to watch in the time slot. Would MUCH rather watch CSI:NY or Law & Order, which I rarely do anymore since those time nazis at ABC run Lost past 10!


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

It's just as well. I had already made the decision not to watch season #2.

I was loyal to every ep of season #1, but the show was not as good as Surface or Threshold. Not even close.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

timr_42 said:


> Wait a minute. We b*tch when networks yank a series early, now we b*tch when they let it run the entire season and then cancel it? I liked the show, I would have liked another season, but when can we give the network some credit. At least they let it play all the way out, unlike NBC who pulled Hiest after 3 or 4 shows.


Well, there is some middle ground. Ideally, unless the show really gets no veiwers, I would say a full season in a consistent timeslot seems like the minimum they should get, no moving around every week, no preempting when people would not expect it (over the holidays are fair game, but not in February). I know execs think they always have the next big thing in development, but looking at it objectively, there is usually not much better to replace a show with, at least in the past few years.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I won't believe the show's officially cancelled until ABC makes the announcement (which could come as early as this week when it promotes next season's new shows). So far, it's only been a rumor on one webpage. Big deal. Rumors happen every day about shows on many webpages. I'm a fan of the show, will really miss it if it's cancelled and not picked up by another network, even though I have the last 3 episodes awaiting me.

Don't give up all hope... yet. Wait for ABC to give the official word.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This would be a good show for SciFi to pick up.


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

So I guess I'd just be wasting my time to start in on this one? I have the entire season (except the finale) saved up. Was going to start watching soon. But if it's going the way of Threshold and Surface, then no thanks. Threshold I could understand, but Surface had my wife and I both hooked. I was upset to see it go and don't want to invest the time or get attached to another dud. :down:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

cancermatt said:


> I won't believe the show's officially cancelled until ABC makes the announcement (which could come as early as this week when it promotes next season's new shows). So far, it's only been a rumor on one webpage. Big deal. Rumors happen every day about shows on many webpages. I'm a fan of the show, will really miss it if it's cancelled and not picked up by another network, even though I have the last 3 episodes awaiting me.
> 
> Don't give up all hope... yet. Wait for ABC to give the official word.


You won't have to wait long. ABC's upfronts are tomorrow.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

7thton said:


> Shame on you, ABC. Invasion got fine ratings...not great, but not horrible. And it was a well thought out, well acted, well written show.
> 
> *I wonder what they have got up their sleeve that is better..*..


I believe they will be airing Celebrities cooking on ice while singing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> You won't have to wait long. ABC's upfronts are tomorrow.


Even then, there won't be an official cancellation. What will probably happen is nothing--i.e., ABC simply won't announce that they've picked up the show for another season.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Martha said:


> :down:
> I really liked this show.


I have watched every episode, but I never really fell in love with it like I did with Lost. I still wish it was coming back. It had some great characters.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

CW upfronts are on Thursday. There's still the rumor that they're picking it up. It's a long shot, but I'll believe it's gone for good when they don't mention it.

Given the way the last episode ended, things are looking very grimm for the non-hybrids.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am so tired of shows ending on cliff-hangers only to be canceled. They either need to film a finale episode to finish the series or release a script that ties it all together. This keeps happening more and more every season and amazingly enough I find myself watching less and less primetime tv. It's like buying a series of books only to have the author decide not to write the final novel.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, season-ending cliffhangers are an ancient television tradition, dating back at least to the 70s, when I was a kid. And cancelling (or more correctly, not renewing) shows is an even more ancient tradition.

Magnum PI and Miami Vice, to cite two ancient examples, illustrate the danger of wrapping up a show in the mistaken assumption that it's not coming back.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

The Brainless cancel another good show.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

What could possibly take its place - another boring pseudo-reality show? Didn't we already have enough Medical Miracles and Extreme Makeovers (not home - that's the better one). Haven't we gotten tired of the rich vs poor/urban vs ******* Wife Swap yet?

And let's not even start with Dancing with the Stars - it was cute for a season, but it's old now. (kind of like Millionaire)

Ugh. Maybe the rumor was wrong. I hope.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope it in't true, I'm enjoying the show quite a bit! 

Emily


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

jschuur said:


> CW upfronts are on Thursday. There's still the rumor that they're picking it up. It's a long shot, but I'll believe it's gone for good when they don't mention it.


The same media types who are pretty sure CW is picking up the once-doomed "7th Heaven" say they're not hearing anything on the "Invasion to CW" rumor mill.

Not a good sign, if you like this show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MusicMama said:


> And let's not even start with Dancing with the Stars - it was cute for a season,


No...no, it wasn't.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

That's it. This sort of thing has happened enough to me over the years. Recently, I was a bit burned that the cheezy but funny phoney-Apprentic show (where they had the teams performing ridiculous challenges) disappeared without a trace mid season. But when I waste an entire season watching TWO shows that get cancelled (Surface and Invasion), I've had more than I can take. 

Even though I won't be able to discuss the show with everyone here, from now on...no new shows until the 2nd season. I've heard of people doing this here, but was never bothered enough by the cancellations to try it. From now on, any shows that look good get recorded and archived until I find out the show gets it's second season.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I wlways wait 3 ro 4 episodes on most new shows (unless they are like Lost, highly touted). I just don't see how I could do a whole season, I would never catch up.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> That dude Eddie Ciprone? is a jinx. Every show that dude is in fails!


Cibrian...

And Third Watch, on which he was a semi-central character, did not fail...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Z-Todd said:


> It's just as well. I had already made the decision not to watch season #2.
> 
> I was loyal to every ep of season #1, but the show was not as good as Surface or Threshold. Not even close.


Dude, Threshold was a mess by anyone's standards. The makers of that show couldn't get a focused, well thought out plot line going to save their lives. And I watched all of the eps.


----------



## dexthageek (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok who the hell chooses what shows stay which get canned. Because every show I have liked this season is GONE. And 2 of them canceled with really bad cliff-hangers Surface and Invasion, both of them are 2 of the best shows I have ever seen (not counting Stargate and BSG) 

My tivo records every episode of both of these shows, how can we get our tivo viewing habits to count in this stupid nielson ratings crap....


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

7thton said:


> Shame on you, ABC. Invasion got fine ratings...not great, but not horrible. And it was a well thought out, well acted, well written show.
> 
> I wonder what they have got up their sleeve that is better....


It doesn't have to be better, just cost them less so they make more on the commercials.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> It doesn't have to be better, just cost them less so they make more on the commercials.


Invasion was already cutting costs on effects. They looked pretty bad.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I noticed that in the last few episodes, lots of the outdoors scenes were obviously done in a studio.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I noticed that in the last few episodes, lots of the outdoors scenes were obviously done in a studio.


Like in the finale when


Spoiler



the pregnant women were going into the water. I wanted to tell them not to swim out to far because they were going to hit the backdrop.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Z-Todd said:


> It's just as well. I had already made the decision not to watch season #2.
> 
> I was loyal to every ep of season #1, but the show was not as good as Surface or Threshold. Not even close.


It was better than both of those shows put together.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think the combined IQs of network execs is quite low at best.

When will they learn that a show needs to be kept in a time slot and allowed to run without interruption to build viewership? I ask rhetorically. 

Too many repeats and hiatuses kill shows.

I can remember when shows were on for 39 weeks with no repeats/interruptions.

Yeah I'm old.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I think the combined IQs of network execs is quite low at best.
> 
> When will they learn that a show needs to be kept in a time slot and allowed to run without interruption to build viewership? I ask rhetorically.


That all sounds very straightforward, but sometimes I ask myself 'How can I claim to be smarter than a highly paid network exec?' There's got to be more to it than we're seeing. Or is it all about making as much money as possible right away or cutting your losses, since long term, planning is impossible in today's TV landscape?

I came across a book the other week, Desperate Networks, from New York Times TV critic Bill Carter, that sounds like it may shed some light onto things, but haven't picked it up yet myself.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TV stopped being about entertainment and more about making money a long time ago. These days the major networks are only interested in providing shows with a broad appeal so that they can capture as many advertising dollars as possible. Of course that dumbed down approach has left a large segment of the market untapped, so specialized networks like SCIFI, CMT, and others came along to capture those niche markets. Genre shows suceeding on a major network is a rare thing, however with this show I was hoping that the dramatic element would allow it to stay around for a while. 

Oh well, I was getting frustrated with Russell's stupidity anyway. He waited too long to act, and the show was either going to turn into a "invaders" type show or a "Second Wave" show. That is Russell becoming an alien hunter or being pursued by aliens disguised as humans.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show featured two segments of the population I'd never seen before, a one armed police deputy and a bald female park ranger. That alone should have kept it from being cancelled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> This show featured two segments of the population I'd never seen before, a one armed police deputy and a bald female park ranger. That alone should have kept it from being cancelled.


I'm amazed that the one-armed deputies and bald female park rangers of America haven't organized protests and boycotts. They need better lobbyists.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I forgot to ask, does that guy really only have one arm or did they do some post production? I ammumed he is one armed as it would be easier to add an arm for a fe minutes that take it out of every show, but you never know.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I forgot to ask, does that guy really only have one arm or did they do some post production? I ammumed he is one armed as it would be easier to add an arm for a fe minutes that take it out of every show, but you never know.


It's quite obviously a special effect, so much so that when they introduced him to "establish" he had one arm (in the locker room), I said to my wife, "He's getting his arm back." She couldn't tell but I could. Sure enough, by the 2nd act, it was back.

Greg


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I forgot to ask, does that guy really only have one arm or did they do some post production? I ammumed he is one armed as it would be easier to add an arm for a fe minutes that take it out of every show, but you never know.


Good question....IMDB doesn't have the actor's name. Anyone?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

He definitely has an arm and supporting reduced spending on special effect theory, it was clear in the final episode that they werent digitally removing it (as was done in several scenes before), but rather tucking it behind his back .

I am pissed that this show is cancelled.  I am almost NEVER one of those people who *****es about cancelled shows. So I would like to think that my taste is rather mainstream. But this time around they really dropped the ball. 

I really hope that someone picks it up! I have asked this before, can we petition anyone?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Z-Todd said:


> ...the show was not as good as Surface or Threshold. Not even close.


As someone so aptly put it in another thread, "Threshold" was a trainwreck. The only thing it had going for it was Carla Gugino (!!   ) and a former Trekker.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

7thton said:


> Good question....IMDB doesn't have the actor's name. Anyone?


Nathan Baesel.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1519453/
http://nbaesel.blogsome.com/


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Rember, the original Star Trek was cancelled. We may see:

Invasion the movie
Invasion, the next generation
Deep Space Invasion Force 10
Invasion voyager
Early invasion (lyrics by Rod Stewart)


----------

